# having a bit of a wobble!



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

It s me again, I am afraid I am having a bit of a wobble today and just wanted to ask for your advice/reassurance!!!

I have had this thought about the babies dying inside of me and am concerened that it is gradually turing from a thought to a real worry! I know a few people who were pg but their babies stopped growing at 7 and at 8 weeks. They had no pain or bleeding!!! Is this more common b4 12 weeks?

I am 16.3 weeks now and my nuchel scan was fine, I have virtually no bump (which everyone keeps amazingly reminding me of on a daily basis!!!!) and I just wondered if the babies heartbeats did stop at this stage would i get any sign for definate? i.e. bleeding, cramps etc!!

I have had pain thoroughout my pg but no cramps top speak of, i am still getting heartburn and (.)'s are still big!!!

Sorry to be such a saddo worrier but I was fine till the daily comments form parents at school about my size, (or lack of it) plus there are two other mums same stage as me with singletons who are much bigger!!!

love from

lizzylou
xxx

pls i have booked a private scan for next friday but it seems ages away and am not meeting my midwife til i am 18 weeks!!!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

'wobbles' are always allowed on here!!

Well meaning people are such a help sometimes aren't they!? I think you need to concerntrate on the symptoms that you do have and try not to listen to everyone else, unless you agree with the advise they give you of course!!

You obviously have much better tummy muscles than the other ladies you mention, your time will come and then they will be saying 'how big' you are.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi oink

Thanks for your reply!

What symptoms should i have at this stage exactly? I only have heartburn! My boobs are still big but are not that sore anymore and i have lost the taste in my mouth and other symptoms gone too!

My belly is non existant this morning and i dont even look slightly pg let alone 4 mos with twins. I have also lost the really heavy feeling i had b4!

What are the chances of m/c at this stage. would i get bleeding or any other indicators if i had lost the babies. 

I dont know why i am feeling like this, i just have a bad feeling!! I have no idea who to call my mw (whio i have not even met yet) does not work weekends and all else seems shut, the mat ward do not see you beofre 20 odd weeks. DH is really cross at the lack of support we are offered!

HELP!!!


Lizzy
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

sorry to be a pain !!!!!
Lizzy


----------

